# 12' 2" Room



## John1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Room measures 10'X 12'2", how do you handle the extra 1" gap left on the wall sheet when hanging 12' horizonally.

I know 1" will be taken up by the two adjacent walls, but still have the 1" left.

Thanks
John


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

14' sheets.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Butt joints or stand-ups. On butt joints I put a straightedge on the wall and put the butt on the stud with the largest gap behind the straightedge. Hides really well.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No really, you can get 14 footers.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

When we hung board we use to say "tape is 2 inches wide" Seriously though, figure out which side of wall has the closest stud and break the boards there. If the joint is close enough to the inside corner you can break out the corner joint wider and conceal it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I know, you can definatley hide that in the corners but, like I said you can get 14's


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

True dat but I was assuming he had 12's there already. My hanging days are long past, man I dont miss em.


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

I heard you can get 14'ers from a guy on the board once.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm just wondering, can you maybe get 14'ers?


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

My local places and my main guys out of tucson only go up to 12's, and usually nothing shorter in some cases. A butt seam aint gonna kill you, Is it?:whistling


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No really, you can get 14 footers.


 
16ftrs BELEIVE IT OR NOT!


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

As they say...Compound comes in ALL Sizes....:laughing:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

14s or butt joint, Or if it really really bothers you to put a butt joint there. and 14 aren't available. do that wall first with a two inch filler and blocking to catch the end of the 12 sheet (because your gonna miss by a half inch after putting a two inch rip in the corner) when done hanging the room, flat tape and then corner tape that end.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Back in the 80's I remember 16' - 5/8, 4 guys to hang (me NOT being one of them), I saw it done with 3 guys...they didn't look comfortable


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

John1 said:


> Room measures 10'X 12'2", how do you handle the extra 1" gap left on the wall sheet when hanging 12' horizonally.
> 
> I know 1" will be taken up by the two adjacent walls, but still have the 1" left.
> 
> ...


Hang them from the top and use a 4 inch molding at the floor!



One NEVER sets rock to the floor anyway!!!


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Hang them from the top and use a 4 inch molding at the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> One NEVER sets rock to the floor anyway!!!


Ya, but I think you can get 14ers too.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

J-Peffer said:


> Ya, but I think you can get 14ers too.



Yo no se!


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

So have you thought about 14' pieces?


----------



## John1 (Nov 11, 2008)

looking for 14 ft

thaks to all
john


----------



## Jake Stevens (Dec 10, 2007)

5/4" strapping on one end wall if the rock is there already. It will save a lot of time, and will be cheaper.


----------

